# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Ασυρματο δικτυο στα 5χλμ

## mik2fast

Καλησπερα και καλως σας βρηκα.

Θα ηθελα την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας.Θελω να μεταφερω το ιντερνετ που εχω στο σπιτι σε ενα κτιριο που βρισκεται σε αποσταση 5 χλμ μακρια.

Τα 2 σημεια εχουν οπτικη επαφη μεταξυ τους.Μονο κατι κορυφες δεντρων παρεμβαλονται.
Υπαρχει τροπος να γινει αυτο που ζηταω?
Θελω να μεταφερω το ιντερνετ σε ενα καταγραφικο για να ελεγχω τις καμερες που θα τοποθετησω στον χωρο.

Αν γινεται μπορειτε να μου προτεινετε τι εξοπλισμο θα χρειαστω?
Μπορει ενας που δεν εχει πολλες γνωσεις απο δικτυα(δηλαδη εγω) να το θεσει σε λειτουργια?


Αφορμη πηρα απο αυτο το σχετικο θεμα που ειναι στο αρχειο του φορουμ...ισως θυμισει κατι σε κανεναν

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/archive/.../t-638195.html

Συγγνωμη αν κουρασα με τις ερωτησεις.....και ευχαριστω οσους ασχοληθουν με το θεμα μου..

Φιλικα Μιχάλης

----------


## lsavvaid

Οι ασύρματες ζεύξεις προϋποθέτουν για την ομαλή λειτουργία τους  καθαρή οπτική οπτική. 

Επειδή έχει τύχη να κάνω σύνδεση που την εμπόδιζαν κορυφές δέντρων ενώ στην αρχή έπαιζε τα δέντρα μεγαλώνουν και μετά υπήρχε πρόβλημα

Στο λέω γιατί πρέπει να το έχεις στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού σου και αυτό

Το χειμώνα φαίνονται τα πάντα και το καλοκαίρι παντού φύλλα

 Προφανώς θα παίξεις με εξοπλισμό στα 5GHz ή στα 2,4 GHz

Τα 5άρια που είναι και προτιμότερα είναι λιγότερα ανεκτικά στα εμπόδια

Όσο κατεβαίνει η συχνότητα τόσο μεγαλύτερη διαπεραστικότητα

Αν το 2,4 μπορεί και περνάει μια φυλλωσιά το 5άρι μπορεί να μην το κάνει

Αυτά *τα βαρετά* είναι αναγκαία να τα γράψω γιατί μόνο εσύ ξέρεις πως είναι το μέρος και εμείς από εδώ απλά προτείνουμε

Επίσης πες μας αν υπάρχουν άλλα δίκτυα εκεί γύρω ώστε να έχουμε υπόψη μας για παρεμβολές

Υπάρχουν πόλεις που δεν μπορείς να σηκώσεις στα 2,4

*και τι κίνηση θα περάσει από μέσα δηλαδή τι χωρητικότητα θες να έχει το δίκτυο ;*



Στην ουσία

Επιλογές ανάμεσα σε ubiquity προϊόντα και mikrotik 

Αν υπάρχει 100% οπτική επαφή πάνε σε 5άρι

Λύσεις σε ubiquity :

1)nanostation M5 θα σου προτείνουν πολλοί αλλά εγώ προσωπικά για τέτοια απόσταση δεν θα τα προτιμούσα

Μεγάλο άνοιγμα κεραίας άρα περισσότερο ευπαθή σε παρεμβολές και πολύ μικρή απολαβή κεραίας για 5 κμ

Στα προσπέκτους μην κοιτάς τι γράφουν. Και στα 10 κμ βγάζεις σύνδεση με αυτά αλλά πως την βγάζεις

Θα δουλέψει αλλά απέχει πολύ από αυτό που λέμε έκανα σωστό λινκ. Στα θετικά ότι είναι πολύ μικρά στερεώνονται πολύ εύκολα


2)AirgridM5HP27 , τις έχω και σε δικό μου λίνκ 2 χρόνια σε ακραίες θερμοκρασίες (-8 έως -24 για δυο μήνες)

Στην αρχή τις είχα σε λινκ 8 κμ και μετά σε πολύ κοντινό. Είναι  μια πολύ οικονομική λύση και να την έχεις υπόψη σου σίγουρα. Στα 5 km θα παίξουν μια χαρά.

3) bulletM5 +κάποια κεραία

Καλύτερα να είναι κάτοπτρο ή στην ανάγκη grid

Για πρωτάρη το κάτοπτρο είναι βάσανο και θέλει γερή βάση στήριξης,δηλαδή δουλειά αν και το αποτέλεσμα είναι κορυφαίο

Αν βάλεις grid (πλέγμα) κεραία  στο bullet στην ουσία κάνεις την λύση με την airgridΜ5HP27 με δικά σου υλικά. Ενώ εκεί είναι έτοιμη εδώ παίρνεις και ενώνεις τα κομμάτια στην ουσία.

Από όλες τις παραπάνω λύσεις πιο καλή θεωρείται η λύση με bullet+κάτοπτρο αλλά είναι και η ποιο μπελαλίδικη
και ακριβή. Αλλιώς airgrid και καθάρισες. Προσοχή στο μήκος των καλωδίων που θα απλώσεις κυρίως για την airgridM5 που έχει τροφοδοτικό 24V/0.5A και το nanostationM5


Σε mikrotik

1) To groove (είναι σαν το bullet) +κεραία κάτοπτρο ή grid


Από όλες τις παραπάνω λύσεις η καλύτερη είναι το mikrotik (σταθερότητα, δυνατότητες)

Απλά κοστίζει ποιο ακριβά και πρέπει να διαβάσεις να εξοικειωθείς με τις ρυθμίσεις


Τα παραπάνω προϊόντα βγαίνουν και σε 2,4 GHz 

Αν θέλεις γρήγορα και εύκολα πάνε σε airgrid ή bulletM5+grid (δεν προτείνω nanostationM5 )

Αλλιώς ανάλογα το τι θέλεις και πόσα διαθέτεις εσύ αποφασίζεις στην τελική

Άλλες λύσεις (routerboard) νομίζω δεν έχει νόημα να τις προτείνω)

Προσωπικά ότι bullet έχω τα έχω σε ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά παρόλο που λένε αδιάβροχα. Το ίδιο και groove.

Ελπίζω να μην σε κούρασα  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

Κάτι σαν το AirGridM σε Mikrotik υπάρχει;

----------


## kostas_thess

> Κάτι σαν το AirGridM σε Mikrotik υπάρχει;


Η θα βαλεις κεραια με Groove 5Hn η θα βαλεις SXT G-5HnD

----------


## RyDeR

> Η θα βαλεις κεραια με Groove 5Hn η θα βαλεις SXT G-5HnD


Έχεις να προτείνεις κάποια κεραία για το Groove; Το SXT πολύ ενδιαφέρον, και στα ίδια χρήματα με το Airgid M5... 

Η δική μου περίπτωση έχει να καλύψει 3 Km με άριστη οπτική επαφή (οι ελιές είναι 20 ετών και δεν νομίζω να ψηλώσουν κι άλλο πολύ  :Razz:  ). Απο αυτό το link θα περνάνε κυρίως VoIP & web browsing. Άντε να κάνω σπανίως και καμία μεταφορά αρχείου απο το ένα σημείο στο άλλο = τίποτα σημαντικό και ίσως αν μπούνε καταγραφικά video να μπαίνω να κόβω κίνηση... 

Περισσότερο με ενδιαφέρει το uptime/απόκριση του link, λόγω των τηλεφώνων. Το Browsing μπορεί να περιμένει. Για αυτό λέω Mikrotik, που διάβασα εδώ πέρα. Αλλιώς θα πήγαινα στην AirGrid M5 των 27dBi.

----------


## lsavvaid

Το SXT 5HPnD έχει κατά την γνώμη μου πολύ μικρή κεραία για μακρυνά λινκ και οι εκδόσεις με μεγαλύτερη κεραία ξεφεύγουν αρκετά σε τιμή

Προσωπικά θα τα χρησιμοποιούσα σαν CPE σε αποστάσεις κοντά στο 1κμ αν τα έπαιρνα


Επίσης η όλη κατασκευή είναι αρκετά ψευτοκατασκευή και το θέμα μηχανισμού στήριξης το θεωρώ ανεπαρκές  όπως και  τη στεγανότητα που είναι  προς διερεύνηση. Μένω σε μέρος με ακραίες χειμερινές συνθήκες και όπως καταλαβαίνεται οι συσκευές πρέπει να αντέχουν όχι μόνο στα χαρτιά αλλά και στην πράξη

Καλύτερα groove+grid ή groove+κάτοπτρο και προτείνω να μπει μέσα σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί (αμελητέο κόστος)

Και η airgrid καλή είναι για τα λεφτά της ,αν και υποδεέστερη από κάτι σε mikrotik μεριά

----------


## RyDeR

Κανένα πρόβλημα με το Groove, όμως ποια Grid; Πάντα για 5Ghz που μιλάμε..

----------


## lsavvaid

> Κανένα πρόβλημα με το Groove, όμως ποια Grid; Πάντα για 5Ghz που μιλάμε..


πχ

http://www.aerial.net/shop/product/4...diecast-n.html

http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/antenn...connector.html

http://www.e-wifi.gr/35/


Καλό είναι να βάλεις  και γωνιακό  αντάπτορα και λαστιχοταινία με μονωτική από πάνω για πλήρη σεγανότητα

----------


## RyDeR

Πωπω 6 μοίρες άνοιγμα... έχει να πέσει δάκρυ...

Με 100€ σε κάθε μεριά είμαι κομπλέ δηλαδή... όμορφα.


Είδα οτι μόνο τα Α-χχχ έχουν AP licence. Δηλαδή τα άλλα δεν μπορούν να γίνουν μετά; Φυσικά για τώρα θέλω ένα Ap και ένα client αλλά όταν πάρω θα πάρω με  AP licence..

----------


## lsavvaid

> Πωπω 6 μοίρες άνοιγμα... έχει να πέσει δάκρυ...
> 
> Με 100€ σε κάθε μεριά είμαι κομπλέ δηλαδή... όμορφα.
> 
> 
> Είδα οτι μόνο τα Α-χχχ έχουν AP licence. Δηλαδή τα άλλα δεν μπορούν να γίνουν μετά; Φυσικά για τώρα θέλω ένα Ap και ένα client αλλά όταν πάρω θα πάρω με  AP licence..


Δεν είναι 6  μοίρες στην πράξη είναι περισσότερο. Στα 5GHz  βέβαια τα κάτοπτρα είναι η ιδανική λύση.

Για να έχεις AP πρέπει να έχει level 4 και πάνω

Αν έπαιρνα θα έπαιρνα τα Groove A-5Hn 802.11a/n 200mw - Level4 γιατί αργότερα μπορεί να θες να κάνεις και κάτι άλλο.

Σε κόστος υπολόγισε 

Groove A-5Hn 802.11a/n 200mw - Level4  76E

Κεραία grid 29dbi   37E  (εκτός αν πάρεις κάτι ποιο εξωτικό αν και δεν αξίζει καλύτερα κάτοπτρο)

+βάσεις στήριξης για τις κεραίες+καλώδια ethernet+γωνιακό αντάπτορα+λαστιχοταινία+μονωτική 

Υπολόγισε κάθε άκρο 130-150Ε ανάλογα τι θα χρειαστείς

----------


## RyDeR

Βασικά πάλι δεν μου φαίνεται ενδιαφέρουσα η λύση με γωνιακό αντάπτορα, ίσως πάρω καλώδιο 1 μέτρο με τα Ν βύσματα, ώστε να βάλω το groove σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί.

Με τέτοια λύση τι ταχύτητα θα πετύχω; Αυτά επηρεάζονται εύκολα απο τον καιρό; Σε σχέση με μια UBNT θα είμαι καλύτερα σε γενικές γραμμές για την χρήση που θέλω;

Τα κάτοπτρα είναι γενικά καλύτερα απο τις Grid; Κλίνω προς τις grid γιατί φαντάζομαι δεν θα μασάνε απο αέρα και τέτοια... όχι οτι έχει θέμα η περιοχή αλλά τέλος πάντων.. αν αξίζουν τα κάτοπτρα θα πάω σε εκείνη την λύση.

Υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός στόχευσης αν έχουμε πυξίδες κλπ; Πως μετράμε μοίρες και αυτά τα περίεργα;

----------


## lsavvaid

> Βασικά πάλι δεν μου φαίνεται ενδιαφέρουσα η λύση με γωνιακό αντάπτορα, ίσως πάρω καλώδιο 1 μέτρο με τα Ν βύσματα, ώστε να βάλω το groove σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί.
> 
> Με τέτοια λύση τι ταχύτητα θα πετύχω; Αυτά επηρεάζονται εύκολα απο τον καιρό; Σε σχέση με μια UBNT θα είμαι καλύτερα σε γενικές γραμμές για την χρήση που θέλω;
> 
> Τα κάτοπτρα είναι γενικά καλύτερα απο τις Grid; Κλίνω προς τις grid γιατί φαντάζομαι δεν θα μασάνε απο αέρα και τέτοια... όχι οτι έχει θέμα η περιοχή αλλά τέλος πάντων.. αν αξίζουν τα κάτοπτρα θα πάω σε εκείνη την λύση.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός στόχευσης αν έχουμε πυξίδες κλπ; Πως μετράμε μοίρες και αυτά τα περίεργα;


αν θες να τα βάλεις σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί θα πρέπει να πάρεις καλώδιο για την σύνδεση με την κεραία.

Εγώ  έχω πολλά bullet2 σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί μέσα αλλά καμιά ψιλοπατέντα την θέλει. Ειδικά οι τρύπες στις τάπες που φεύγουν τα καλώδια εκτός αν σε βολέψουν στυπιοθλίπτες.

Αλλιώς γωνιακό αντάπτορα και σύνδεση απευθείας. Μην σε ανησυχούν οι απώλειες είναι ελάχιστες ακόμη και έτσι.Πάντως όπως και να τα βάλεις την λαστιχοταινία θα την βάλεις.

Από ταχύτητα τώρα σύμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστή :http://routerboard.com/RBGrooveA5Hn

Οι airgrid που έχω σε πολύ κοντινή απόσταση πιάνουν πολύ κοντά στο θεωρητικό 150 duplex

To θέμα είναι σε μεγάλο traffic δύσκολα θα τα βγάλει πέρα αλλιώς οι συσκευές που κάνουν κάτι χιλιάρικα θα έμεναν στο ράφι*. Έχουμε επίγνωση τι αγοράζουμε και αν χρειαστεί για λόγους σταθερότητας καλό είναι να κλειδώσεις πιο χαμηλά το λινκ*


Τα κάτοπτρα είναι καλύτερα από τις grid αλλά :

Θέλουν γερή στήριξη λόγω μεγάλης αντίστασης στον αέρα, δηλαδή ολόκληρη κατασκευή

Θα βγεί  ποιο ακριβά γιατί θέλει και feeder το οποίο θα αγοράσεις ή θα φτιάξεις

Μεγαλύτερη δυσκολία στην στόχευση

Για ευκολία grid

Τα mikrotik και τα ubnt είναι καλές συσκευές για τα χρήματα τους

Απλά τα mikrotik θεωρούνται ποιο σταθερά και με περισσότερες δυνατότητες από τα δεύτερα

αποδεδειγμένα. 


Στο μενού της κάθε συσκευής υπάρχει εργαλείο για να βλέπεις την στάθμη του σήματος όταν θα κεντράρετε τις κεραίες

Θα χρειαστεί 2 άτομα με υπολογιστή σε κάθε άκρο για την στόχευση.

----------


## RyDeR

Ναι αυτό το καλώδιο εννοώ οτι θα πάρω 1 μέτρο ώστε να έχω να κινούμαι.

Καταλαβαίνω οτι είναι συσκευές για να κάνεις την δουλειά σου. Δεν έχω σκοπό να περάσω τα χίλια μύρια...  :Razz:  Απλά θέλω να λειτουργεί σωστά.


Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## lsavvaid

Δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Πάντως και οι airgrid είναι τίμιες για τα χρήματα τους και βγαίνουν πολύ οικονομικά

Είναι και ποιο εύκολο το όλο στήσιμο, δυο βάσεις σε κάθε άκρο, απλώνεις καλώδιο και ρυθμίζεις-κεντράρεις τέλος.

Γλιτώνεις και τα ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά, έξτρα καλώδια και όλα τα σχετικά.

Τις έχω δυο χρόνια έξω σε πολικές θερμοκρασίες και δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτα


Καλώδιο βάζω αυτό της ubnt και μεταλλικά κλιπ

----------


## RyDeR

Εγώ για εκείνες προοριζόμουν. Απλά λένε οτι είναι σταθερότερα τα Mikrotik.

Τώρα, αν μιλάμε για σταθερότητα σε συνθήκες full load κλπ, που δεν νομίζω να γίνει αυτό πολλές φορές, να πάρω το UBNT που βγαίνει και φθηνότερα.

Αλήθεια, για τέτοια απόσταση (3KM), αν επιλέξω UBNT AirGrid, να πάρω την 23dBi ή την 27dBi; Πάντα 5Ghz.


Το καλώδιο τι ρόλο παίζει;

----------


## lsavvaid

Φυσικά τις 27 θα πάρεις

Επειδή μέχρι την airgrid θα πάει καλώδιο utp μέσα από το σπίτι αυτό το καλώδιο θα είναι εκτεθειμένο στις καιρικές συνθήκες. Αν βάλεις απλό θα το περάσεις μέσα από σπιράλ αλλιώς μπορείς να πάρεις εξωτερικού χώρου όπως της ubnt ή κάποιο άλλο αντίστοιχο

Τα τροφοδοτικά της ubnt έχουν θωρακισμένες πόρτες και γειώνονται οπότε με το καλώδιο της (εσωτερική γείωση) και μεταλλικά κλιπ γειώνονται οι συσκευές και γλιτώνεις χαζοκαψίματα από στατικό ηλεκτρισμό.

Στο groove δεν ξέρω τι τροφοδοτικό έχουν μέσα αλλά αυτό έχει σίγουρα θωρακισμένη θύρα.


Για σταθερότητα δυνατότητες groove, για ευκολία οικονομία airgrid


Μιλάμε για γενική σταθερότητα. Έχω ένα routerboard mikrotik και από τότε που το ρύθμισα το έχω ξεχάσει.

Τα ubnt τρώνε και καμιά φλασιά που λένε αλλά τίποτα ανησυχητικό

Αν είναι η πρώτη σου ενασχόληση με το άθλημα και θες κάτι απλό εύχρηστο πάνε σε airgrid

Αν θες να εμβαθύνεις ποιο πολύ πάνε σε groove

----------


## RyDeR

Απλά δεν ξέρω, τώρα σχετικά με την ευκολία. Πόσο δυσκολότερο είναι το Mikrotik; 

Π.χ. απο τα λίγα που είδα της UBNT έχουν κάτι φανταχτερά interfaces... Δεν θα με ενοχλήσει να μην τα έχει το Mikrotik, αλλά θα ήθελα να με βοηθάει το ίδιο, ειδικά στην στόχευση, που θα πρέπει να βλέπουμε κάποιο γραφικό για βοήθεια....

----------


## lsavvaid

υπάρχει εργαλείο που μετράει το σήμα και στα δυο μην σε ανησυχεί αυτό και ενδεικτικές λυχνίες εξωτερικά

Τώρα το mikrotik μπορεί να κάνει ένα σωρό πράματα που εσένα μπορεί και να σου είναι άχρηστα αν θες να περάσεις λίγο ιντερνετ που λένε


traffic control και ορισμό ταχύτητας κάθε χρήστη με κανόνες,firewall rules,nat,proxy server να κόβεις σελίδες, μπορείς να κάνεις σελίδα login σε html και πολλά πολλά άλλα

Σε έναν νέο χρήστη το μενού της ubnt είναι ποιο εύκολο

Απλά το mikrotik είναι ποιο μπελαλίδικο και θέλει το διαβασματάκι του

φυσικά στο site τους  υπάρχουν πολλά παραδείγματα για αυτά που θες να κάνεις

----------


## kostas_thess

κοίταξε εχω περάσει απο λινκ με airgrid 27αρες περιπου 14km 65/65mbps . τα pings ηταν πολυ καλα 3-5 ms σε μικρο load και σε μεγαλο load περιπου 15-20 .

Απο μεσα περνανε καμερες , voip , internet  και πανε καλα μπορω να πω .

Τωρα αν θες κατι πιο σταθερο οπως προανέφερε ο φιλος πρεπει να πας σε λυση πιάτου με feader μπροστά + groove .

Αλλα δεν θα στο συνιστούσα αν μένεις καβάλα οπως ειδα στο προφιλ σου  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

> κοίταξε εχω περάσει απο λινκ με airgrid 27αρες περιπου 14km 65/65mbps . τα pings ηταν πολυ καλα 3-5 ms σε μικρο load και σε μεγαλο load περιπου 15-20 .
> 
> Απο μεσα περνανε καμερες , voip , internet  και πανε καλα μπορω να πω .
> 
> Τωρα αν θες κατι πιο σταθερο οπως προανέφερε ο φιλος πρεπει να πας σε λυση πιάτου με feader μπροστά + groove .
> 
> Αλλα δεν θα στο συνιστούσα αν μένεις καβάλα οπως ειδα στο προφιλ σου


Απο σταθερότητα πως πάνε; Κολλάνε καθόλου; Γενικά το τηλέφωνο επειδή είναι απαραίτητο, μην έχω στο νού μου και τις κεραίες εκτός απο τον asterisk..

Για Χαλκιδική θα είναι... 

Πως τις στόχευσες για πές...

----------


## button

TP-LINK WA5210G 50Ευρω η μια και καλώδιο 20-30 μέτρα και καθάρισες την εχω 2 χρόνια χωρίς πρόβλημα στα 7κμ δένδρα σαν να μην υπάρχουν ακόμα και πέρα απο οικοδομές πιάνει 100%

----------


## _stargazer

Ειδικά για Χαλκιδική, αρκετοί Θεσσαλονικείς θα χαρούν να σας βοηθήσουν... Βάλτε το στίγμα στον χάρτη: http://maps.wna.gr για να δείτε εάν βγαίνει το Link που θέλετε να φτιάξετε. (οδηγίες χρήσης εδώ: http://www.wna.gr/wiki/WiND )
Εάν δεν βγαίνει μπορείτε να αναζητήσετε ενδιάμεσα σημεία από ενδιαφερόμενους που έχουν βάλει επίσης το στίγμα τους και θέλουν να συνδεθούν.

----------

